

Setting Up a Jail to Safely Execute Code - michaelm244
http://www.mattheakis.com/blog/view.php?name=setting_up_a_jail_to_safely_execute_code

======
anigbrowl
Jail == place of execution? That's not the sort of ideological freight that I
care to bring into my IDE. I'm sure you didn't mean it this way, but it comes
off as gratuitously offensive.

~~~
b6
I was really puzzled by this comment. At first I thought maybe you were
joking, but you don't seem like you're messing around. In case you're really
not aware, "jail" is long-standing terminology for a restricted environment.
I'm not sure which is older, chroot or jail, but I think they both go back at
least 15 years.

~~~
anigbrowl
I am well aware of this, although I think it's a poor choice. But it's the
juxtaposition wiht the word 'execute' that is problematic. If it was a secure
place to 'run' unverified code I would not have an issue with it.

